# 330i in B&W



## Daytona_John (Nov 12, 2005)

I was experimenting with some of the photos I took earlier today, and I think this one looks _much_ better in black and white. What do you think?


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

I think it would look much nicer with a B&W set of 162's.


----------



## Daytona_John (Nov 12, 2005)

xspeedy said:


> I think it would look much nicer with a B&W set of 162's.


I take it that's what you have?


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Nice pics,beautiful car,I love B&W but that one pic is hurt a bit by the lighting "burning out" the rear quarter panel.Still a nice setting and shot otherwise.:thumbup:


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Daytona_John said:


> I take it that's what you have?


I have the ZSP, so yes. The picture itself is nice - I just think the 330i form needs a drop and huge wheels to fill the fenderwell gap.


----------



## Daytona_John (Nov 12, 2005)

xspeedy said:


> I have the ZSP, so yes. The picture itself is nice - I just think the 330i form needs a drop and huge wheels to fill the fenderwell gap.


I'm not a "tuner" guy...I prefer stock.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Daytona_John said:


> I'm not a "tuner" guy...I prefer stock.


I'm not tuner either. You can get the drop via the optional sport package. The 162 wheels are 18", but BMW also offers 19" wheel options in Europe. So it can be all had as "stock".


----------



## Daytona_John (Nov 12, 2005)

Clarke said:


> Nice pics,beautiful car,I love B&W but that one pic is hurt a bit by the lighting "burning out" the rear quarter panel.Still a nice setting and shot otherwise.:thumbup:


Thanks for pointing that out. I've been able to reduce that hotspot a bit in Photoshop. :thumbup:


----------



## johnny420 (Nov 11, 2005)

Daytona_John said:


> I was experimenting with some of the photos I took earlier today, and I think this one looks _much_ better in black and white. What do you think?


This does look good in B&W, pretty good contrast and nice backdrop. You do have some blown highlights, though. Shiny cars can be tricky in this respect.

Maybe try the same shot with a circular polarizer/tripod setup or wait until the light improves a bit.

Nice pic. :thumbup:


----------



## Daytona_John (Nov 12, 2005)

johnny420 said:


> This does look good in B&W, pretty good contrast and nice backdrop. You do have some blown highlights, though. Shiny cars can be tricky in this respect.
> 
> Maybe try the same shot with a circular polarizer/tripod setup or wait until the light improves a bit.
> 
> Nice pic. :thumbup:


Thanks for the advice. a polarizer is definitely now on my buy list. :thumbup:

These two actually came out a little better:


----------



## johnny420 (Nov 11, 2005)

Daytona_John said:


> Thanks for the advice. a polarizer is definitely now on my buy list. :thumbup:
> These two actually came out a little better:


These are very nice, especially the second 3/4 view. I just love B&W photography. Always have. You get a feel with it that color just doesn't capture.

Nice job.


----------



## Renee (May 20, 2004)

Nice!! :thumbup:

If you want to get creative, get an infrared filter. It is available in various sizes.
B&H infrared filter


----------



## Daytona_John (Nov 12, 2005)

Renee said:


> Nice!! :thumbup:
> 
> If you want to get creative, get an infrared filter. It is available in various sizes.
> B&H infrared filter


I'm not at all familiar with the effect an infrared filter would have. Have any sample images?


----------



## Renee (May 20, 2004)

Daytona_John said:


> I'm not at all familiar with the effect an infrared filter would have. Have any sample images?


The results will vary. B&W IF will make foliage white and the sky black. With color you will get some wild results! These are scans of IF film prints.

Fun to experiment!


----------



## zentenn (May 20, 2005)

Very nice, I like the reflection of the tree branches on the hood.


----------

